# Loss 1 baby, another looks bad so does mom



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I got on here Sat. morning asking for help and you all were great. I thought things were going better but it was a really bad night. I lost the smallest puppy and they are all dehydrated and the momma keeps throwing up. Lisa, I sent you a message with my phone # please call me if you can.
Does anyone know why the mom keeps throwning up and now she doesn't want to eat at all. Any help out there would be appreciated. I am so scared and really getting tried, I haven't had much sleep since last Wed.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I would take them to the emergency vet if was me.
It doesnt sound good, especially for mum.
I hope you get the help you need. x


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I would def go down to the vets or emergency vets if i was you.

Hope they all pull through!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

We don't an emergency vet. They closed Sat. at noon and don't open again til Mon. I have called a pager # for emergency but haven't gotten an answer. I live in a very small town. Only 1 vet office and they stay so busy, you can't make appt. you just have to go and sit and wait, sometimes they have people having to wait outside for their turn. Any thought on what could be wrong with the mom?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Think the only person who can help is a vet,if you have to wait to see him so be it,nobody can tell you what is wrong over the internet it needs medical knowledge and i would say fast.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Can you drive to a large city near you that has an Emergency Vet?


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

exactly what i was thinking can you drive to the next town? or phone the next towns vet for advice? i Havnt seen the other thread yet but so many things could be wrong she could have retained the placenta or even a dead pup? sounds like her and her pups needs to go onto fluids and the pups need to be fed with either her milk or a substitute. Cash was hand fed 2 hourly on a substitute as the mother wouldnt feed them after section x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

what about the breeder of ur bitch they might be able to give you some useful advice


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

All good suggestions, sounds like a vet is needed ASAP, I am in a small town as well but the vets will come out if called out for an emergency, keep trying the pager number.

I hope that the other pup will pull through, thoughts are with you.xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Please get her some help. You could lose her as well as the other two babies and they could go fast. I don't know why she is throwing up, but she needs help and you are the only help she has.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Not sure where you are but you can call the emergency vet at the next town over. They will probably tell you to bring mom and babies in as they can't (legally, morally or otherwise) diagnose or treat over the phone. So if it were me I would load everyone up and start driving there ASAP. Sounds like they could be in real trouble. 

Keeping our fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

fingers crossed here for mum and babies.xxxxx


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Not to take over the thread but wanted to give an update as I know everyone's checking to see what's happening. Linda did get the mom in to the vet and I'm working with her via phone as much as possible to try to save the rest of the litter, if possible. It's not looking well for the pups and mom is now hosptialized. I don't know what's going on with the mom, as she's with the vet and my focus is attempting to save the pups. I'm sure Linda will post when she can. Meanwhile, please keep Linda, mom, and pups in your prayers. They need them.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OH LIsa you are the best. So glad mom got to vet. Praying for a healthy outcome. Bless you.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Fingers crossed for the pups and Mum, I am so glad to hear the mother is now with the vet.

Lisa, you are a diamond to be helping out like this.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you so much for the update, Lisa! I'll keep them in my thoughts. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

LiMarChis said:


> ....Linda did get the mom in to the vet and I'm working with her via phone as much as possible to try to save the rest of the litter, if possible....Meanwhile, please keep Linda, mom, and pups in your prayers. They need them.


so glad they have found help on the holiday weekend.
sending thoughts and prayers for everyone.
please keep us posted.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks for the update ...

hoping for the best for mum and pups


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know Lisa.
Really hoping everyone is ok. xxx


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Lisa, Thank you for the update and helping her out. That is very kind. I hope everythings turns out to be Ok. So sorry about the pup. Please keep us posted prayers and (((hugs))) are on the way...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Lisa, thank you so so much for helping!! I hope that this has a good outcome. Keep us posted.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh what sad news. I really hope everything turns out for the best and mum and pups pull thru.

Thorghts and prayers coming your way xxx


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh what horribly sad news! I sure hope Mom and babies will be okay! Thoughts and prayers being sent your way! Thank you for the update Lisa. I too will be checking back again.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww how sad, sorry about the pup you lost. Hope the rest of the pups and Mum get well soon. How scary it must be to be going through this. 

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Healing prayers being said for mom and the babies. 
Lisa, you are such a wonderful and caring chi lady..and I know it is so greatly appreciated.
Special prayers for the mom that whatever is wrong can be sucessfully treated.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Very relieved to hear that the mom is in the care of the vet and a knowledgeable person is offering advice and support in caring for the pups, sending good thoughts your way


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

So glad to hear youve sorted out your Bitches care now. She is in need of fluids and re-hydration. Hope you get it all sorted now!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Poor mama. I am praying she pulls through along with her babies. Hugs to you. I'm so happy a knowledgeable breeder is helping you. 
Thank you Lisa. You are such a sweetheart to help out, but from reading your threads and post, I kinda knew you would ... You have a kind heart. God Bless.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

I've been following this thread...fingers crossed that all goes well. Prayers too.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

The mom and pups have been on my mind, any news on them


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

As of late last night, Linda has the momma home for the night and the one surviving puppy was attempting to nurse when plugged in. She's still tube feeding on the hour so feels like a walking zombie...and may yet for a couple days. I'm hoping that the pup pulls up enough to start nursing on her own soon so Linda can get a longer rest between feedings. We talked about the list last night and I assured her that everyone was pulling for her and understood why she hadn't been back on to update everyone. I told her we all knew that she would when she could but right now we know her focus is on the baby and momma. I know she'll be here when she can. I'm hoping for a good report this morning myself.

She was very appreciative of everyone's support and prayers. Keep them coming.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, keeping mom & pup in my thoughts. Hopefully everything turns out okay!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Sending good luck your way for them both


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I wanted to let everyone know how things are going here. We had a pretty good night. One puppy left and she seems to be a fighter. During the night found the puppy nursing on mom, this was the first time she had gotten on by herself, she had been nursing but I would have to hold her there and help get it into her mouth so I was so excited about that. I am still tube feeding also. With Lisa's help I sent hubby off to pick up the right kind of bottle and a scale so I can check to make sure pup is gaining weight. Momma is also doing much better than she was yesterday morning. The vet said he didn't know what was wrong with her, they used IV to give her fluids and she ate a little at clinic and didn't throw up. After I got her home she ate more and is drinking canned puppy milk and keep it down. The same in middle of night and this morning so I'm hoping she is on road to recovery. I'm sure what success I am having is a direct result from your advice and prayers and Lisa working with me on the phone, she really knows her stuff and has been there for me every step of the way. I am so grateful to her and everyone else that came on the help me. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. I will get pic's up if things keep improving. Thank you all again, blessing to each of you, Linda


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I really hope things keep improving for you all. 

There are some really great people on here that really know there stuff. They are truely a god send 

Good Luck with the pup and Mum. I really hope they have both turned a corner. 

lots of love x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

chi's R me said:


> I wanted to let everyone know how things are going here. We had a pretty good night. One puppy left and she seems to be a fighter. During the night found the puppy nursing on mom, this was the first time she had gotten on by herself, she had been nursing but I would have to hold her there and help get it into her mouth so I was so excited about that. I am still tube feeding also. With Lisa's help I sent hubby off to pick up the right kind of bottle and a scale so I can check to make sure pup is gaining weight. Momma is also doing much better than she was yesterday morning. The vet said he didn't know what was wrong with her, they used IV to give her fluids and she ate a little at clinic and didn't throw up. After I got her home she ate more and is drinking canned puppy milk and keep it down. The same in middle of night and this morning so I'm hoping she is on road to recovery. I'm sure what success I am having is a direct result from your advice and prayers and Lisa working with me on the phone, she really knows her stuff and has been there for me every step of the way. I am so grateful to her and everyone else that came on the help me. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. I will get pic's up if things keep improving. Thank you all again, blessing to each of you, Linda


What an experience you have had! My goodness! I'm so glad to hear things look
brighter :sunny: Prayer changes things!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> What an experience you have had! My goodness! I'm so glad to hear things look
> brighter :sunny: Prayer changes things!


I couldn't have said it better!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

I'm glad to hear some good news today. Hang in there, hoping all continues to get better!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Great news !


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

So glad to hear things are looking up!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

happy that things are improving


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

That is so good to hear. Praying that things continue to improve for you and your dogs.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

So glad things are improving with mom and baby.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Good news! Hope things keep improving!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Great news!
Long may it continue!!


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

I just saw this thread, I am so happy things are looking up for Mama and the remaining pup. I will pray that they all pull through.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wonderful news! So glad things are improving!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Glad to hear momma and baby doing better. 

Lori


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I put some pic's on, I did something wrong and you have to click on photos to see them. They are still improving. Hope you can see the pic's.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am delighted to hear mom and the little girl are getting stronger.. As Therese said, prayer changes things... I have witnessed that first hand! Rest assured, I will continue to lift up you, momma, and baby girl in my prayers daily.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you Deb, I appreciate you and everyone else. The mom started throwning up again this morning, she and baby are at vets. I'll keep letting you all know the progress.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww linda hope they get better soon x


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

I am just catching up on this thread. So sorry to hear about the loss of some of the babies. Mommy and remaining pup are in my prayers. I hope they get to the bottom of mom's issues so she can get on the mend. ((Hugs)) to you as you must be so stressed and concerned.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

chi's R me said:


> Thank you Deb, I appreciate you and everyone else. The mom started throwning up again this morning, she and baby are at vets. I'll keep letting you all know the progress.


I'm so sorry to hear this, Linda. I'll be awaiting an update and/or phone call. Prayers continuing for both your girls.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh so sorry to hear this,hope all goes well at the vets


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

They gave her fluids again and she is up and eating again. The vet said maybe it is a hormone problem. Have any of you ever had a problem like this? When I took her in late Monday to get the catheter out of her leg she weighted 4.2 lbs. Tuesday morning her weight was down to 3.6. She had done well Monday night and ate breakfast about 6:50 then threw up twice, my husband gave her alittle milk while I was waiting for vet to open and she threw up 2 more times before I got to vet. He gave her 2 shots one was to stop throwning up not sure what other one was for. She has not had a temp. during any of this. Now even though she had a good night I am still afraid it's not over since she did this once before and then relapsed. Good news is puppy is still doing good. It stayed with her at the vet yesterday and is eating completly from mom. I am keeping a very close watch on it. Again if any of you have had this type of problem after having puppies please let me know. Thanks everyone for keeping us in your thoughts and prayers. Linda


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes ive experienced this! its scary and had me very worried! After a lot of fluids and constant feeding her small mushy amounts (even though most of it puked back up!) She recovered perfectly. Also giving her Calcium and Iron supplements helped. Good luck with this baby!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update,glad pup is ok and hope this will be the end of it,and they can both thrive now


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Yes ive experienced this! its scary and had me very worried! After a lot of fluids and constant feeding her small mushy amounts (even though most of it puked back up!) She recovered perfectly. Also giving her Calcium and Iron supplements helped. Good luck with this baby!


Thanks this give me some hope. I love this little girl, it's bad enough to lose the puppys but it would just kill me to lose the mama.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you for an update, Linda... I have been so concerned about your babies. Will continue to keep you all in my prayers.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

chi's R me said:


> Thanks this give me some hope. I love this little girl, it's bad enough to lose the puppys but it would just kill me to lose the mama.


Yes she'll pull through! I had this happen with her litter last year. She recovered after 3 weeks and never had a problem since!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

We had another good night, yesterday evening the vet decided to leave the catheter in another day to make sure she didn't start throwing up again this morning as that is what happened last time, she has had her breakfast and so far so good, (it's been almost 3 hours) so I am feeling hopeful. Baby is doing really well, she is a little black beauty. She'll be a week old Fri. morning. It's hard to believe almost a week has passed since all this started. It really has been a nightmare, I am so glad I have the support of all of you.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Happy to hear things are going well


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Wonderful News!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

So happy to hear things are still going well...


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I just wanted to update everyone on things here. We took the catheter out this afternoon. Chloe still hasn't thrown up. So that's very good. I am beginning to breathe a little easier. Baby is still doing well too. I am so happy that Chloe is still doing well. Maybe I sleep alittle more tonight. Thank you guys for your care and concern. Linda


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

That's wonderful news!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I love that we are getting good news again... Hang in there girls!


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Whoo Hoo!! That's great news. Here's hoping you get some much needed rest tonight and momma and baby are on their way to good times ahead.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

So glad to hear this! I hope you're able to rest well tonight...


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Made it another day and night with no throwing up. YEAH!!!! Chloe is getting some weight back on her, still looks alittle too thin but so much better. Puppy is still doing good too. I am so thankful they are doing better. Chloe still has a sad look to her, could this be part of the hormone thing that the vet was talking about? She doesn't wag her tail when I go in with food and talk to her, sometimes she won't even look up. Any thoughts out there? Maybe it just takes time? I don't know, it's been 1 week today that she had her puppies. I'm just so happy with the physical recovery. And that I haave 1 beautiful baby to show for it. She will be a very special little pup to me.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Ah, Chloe.. still saying healing prayers for you little girl.. So glad to hear you appear to be on the mend and that the baby is still doing well...
Thank you for keeping us updated...people on here really do think about you guys. Blessings, Deb


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I am SO happy to hear that both mom and baby are improving. YAY!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

chideb said:


> Ah, Chloe.. still saying healing prayers for you little girl.. So glad to hear you appear to be on the mend and that the baby is still doing well...
> Thank you for keeping us updated...people on here really do think about you guys. Blessings, Deb


Thank you for your prayers Deb and thank you to everyone out there that has keep up with us and sending prayers and care our way. I am very touched by all of you. I am just so happy to have good news to share with you.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Update, Chloe and baby are still doing really well, the puppy is 9 days old now and is just beautiful. It's been 5 days since Chloe last threw up. I am feeding her small meals every three hours from 6 am til 9 pm this seems to be working as she is gaining her weight back and has started to act a little more like her old self. Just thought you all would like to know. Linda


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank God! Bless them!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

That is great to hear. So glad mom and baby are doing well. When you feel up to it, would love to see a pic of mom and baby. Take care.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Linda, what wonderful news... I am starting to breathe a sign of relief now..Looks like our prayers for Chloe and her little one are working..I can imagine how "guardly relieved" you must be feeling.. I agree, a pic of them would be great to see when you think Chloe is up to it.. Deb


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Wonderful news!


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Jan 16, 2009)

Wonderful news! I've been reading this, I'm so glad to read they're both doing well! Can't wait to see pictures .


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah!!!!! I am so happy reading this wonderful news! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Such good news, you can always tell theyre feeling better when they start to act like their old self again! Happy to hear mom and pup are doing so well now!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

:thumbright::blob4::cheer::foxes_207::hello1:
Wonderful News!!!!!! can't wait for pics also.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks to you all, I will get pic.s on (just as soon as hubby or son can help me).


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Checking in on Chloe and pup...lol Prayers still going on for them. Deb


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

just been reading all the thread glad mum and pup are doing well, really hope this continues


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Please keep praying for the puppy, I am worried about her, I think she needs everyone on here to lift her up in prayer. I have been praying so hard for her tonight, please join me. Linda


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Sending up prayers for the baby, Linda.. Please keep us updated on how she is doing. Blessings, Deb


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Such a relief... I've been keeping tabs on this post for a while now, glad to hear everythings doing better!!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

You and the pup are in our thoughts.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Linda... How is the baby today?? I am still praying for her.. and hope to hear a better update?? Blessings, Deb


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I hope everyone's still doing well. Be strong puppy and momma.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello everyone, sorry I haaven't been on in awhile. I took Chloe to vet on Saturday to get stiches out. For a day or two she had not been eating as much and had started to have loose poo. Vet gave us some Probiocin and wanted to put her on amoxi-drops but last time she was on that she started throwing up really bad so he held off. Said there wasn't alot he could give her with her nursing a pup??? Anyway the puppy is good but not gaining enought weight he thought Chloe wasn't producing enought milk so I am back to giving supplement bottles (but she is still nursing too). She only weighted 3.6 oz. on Sat. after a day of supplements she weighted 3.9 so it is helping. She was 2 weeks old last Friday. And she is beautiful, she doesn't have her eyes open yet. She was staying hydrated from mom's milk but she had to work too hard and too long to get her feedings. Now if I can get Chloe's loose poo under control. It isn't the real runny diarrhea just way to soft. Since all of her throwing up I have been feeding her Nutro Natural Choice for sensitive stomachs, do any of you have any advice on this for me? Or advice on any of the care for her and baby? I always appreciate your help. Sorry I don't have any pic.s up yet. I have trouble using the photo bucket. I am just not to good with computers. Anyway thank you and blessing to all who have helped me and prayed for us. Last week I was still very worried about the puppy and I still am but I think the extra feeding will help.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear you're still having trouble,all i can say is my sheltie had poos like your chi not diarrhea but soft he had an infection and was given antibiotics.Just an idea ,sure somebody else will come up with something.I wish you,and the Chis good luck and hope they both get better now.Will you keep the puppy ?


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

michele said:


> Sorry to hear you're still having trouble,all i can say is my sheltie had poos like your chi not diarrhea but soft he had an infection and was given antibiotics.Just an idea ,sure somebody else will come up with something.I wish you,and the Chis good luck and hope they both get better now.Will you keep the puppy ?


Oh yes, I will definately keep the puppy. The vet thought antibiotics too but they had really upset her stomach right after she had her puppies. Did your dog run a fever? Chloe hasn't had any fever.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I hope Chloe gets well soon.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

chi's R me said:


> Oh yes, I will definately keep the puppy. The vet thought antibiotics too but they had really upset her stomach right after she had her puppies. Did your dog run a fever? Chloe hasn't had any fever.


He had a slight temperature,and was told to give him live yogurt to help the good bacteria


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

LDMomma said:


> I hope Chloe gets well soon.


Thank you, her latest poop looked better and baby is nursing with more vigor too. yeah!!!!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

MisStingerRN said:


> You and the pup are in our thoughts.


Thank you.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

chideb said:


> Linda... How is the baby today?? I am still praying for her.. and hope to hear a better update?? Blessings, Deb


Thank you Deb. I'll try to get pic's on tonight.


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

Omg I have only just seen this thread!!! What an ordel you have been thru... Sending u hugs glad to hear your darling girl is on the mend now and glad the baby is doing well!!!

Vicky!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Chandoll said:


> Omg I have only just seen this thread!!! What an ordel you have been thru... Sending u hugs glad to hear your darling girl is on the mend now and glad the baby is doing well!!!
> 
> Vicky!


Thank you Vicky, it has been a nightmare but things are going much better I was so afraid I was going to lose both mom and last puppy. I finally think we are on the mend. I posted pic.s of Chloe and her puppy at 3 days and at 17 days they are on 2 different threads under pictures. Take a look they are beautiful and oh so sweet.


----------



## Sylvia (Jul 20, 2010)

They are beautiful!


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

she could be sugar low. have you tried yurget? anything like that...give her boiled chicken with some kayro and white rice....she would get that....have you took them in to the vet? i sure alot of ppl have said all this...i would get her checked out asap...


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know, the puppy has her eyes about half opened. we have named her Talitha, it's from the bible, where Jesus brought a little girl back to life. There were so many times when I didn't think she would make it. Especially about a week ago. I had started to feel alittle more confident about everything and then had a really bad night (that's when I had again asked for prayer and good thoughts) So I know prayer works and I wanted to name her something meaningful. My husband has started to call her Tally for short because Talitha is kinda hard to say. lol Anyway, Chloe and Tally are both still doing well. I will keep you posted on progress. Thanks everyone.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

:hello1::hello1::hello1: So glad and thanks for the update


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, eyes are opening... how wonderful!.. I think Tally is an adorable name..You are certainly right about the blessings that have poured out on Chloe and Tally during these past few weeks.. I *know* prayer works..*if* you believe...

"If any of you lacks wisdom, he should ask God, who gives generously to all without finding fault, and it will be given to him. But when he asks, he must believe and not doubt, because he who doubts is like a wave of the sea, blown and tossed by the wind. That man should not think he will receive anything from the Lord; he is a double-minded man, unstable in all he does."

James 1:5-8


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Update, just weighed Little Talitha and she is up to 6 ounces. The extra feedings are really helping her. She looks twice as big as she did. Eyes are all the way open and she seems to be doing great. Lisa had told me if we made it to 3 weeks we would be doing good, and she is 3 weeks old today. Woo-Hoo. Chloe is also doing really well. I'll try to get new pic's of them up this weekend. And I'll keep you undated on their health and Tallys growth. Linda


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, that's great news. Continued prayers for you and for Tali though too! (just in case). Thanks for updating.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Great news,can't wait for pics


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Wonderful news!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Woo-hoo!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

:hello1::hello1::hello1:Wonderful news!


----------

